# [Regular Season Game 34] Houston Rockets at New Orleans Hornets



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*@*

*(20-13)/(14-16)*


When/Where:
*Saturday, January 2, 8:00 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Paul / Brown / Stojakovic / West / Okafor*


_*Preview*_


> When the Hornets visited Houston earlier this week, Chris Paul recorded his 11th career triple-double while David West finished with a career high in points.
> 
> It still wasn't enough for New Orleans to beat the Rockets.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Please, make it the first win of the new *DECADE* for the Rockets.:yes:
I can't wait for the LA game, it will be on NBATV.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

aaron brooks splashin down from damn near halfcourt! cp3 is postin him up on the block tho...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL i might finish work early to watch the second half of the Lakers game.

But lets concentrate on this game first.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

pretty good game here, but we kinda ran dry there for a couple mins to end the half. Not a good way to blow a 10 point lead, but hopefully we got out usual meltdown over with early...


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Shane for 3,yes.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

66-55 for Rockets.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

77-71 Rockets at the end of the 3rd. Lets not lax this Q and close this out...


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

lowry for 3 ,yes.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Please get Landry in *now*.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Hayes has 6ast.
Brooks has 3ast.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Too many turnovers.:smackalot:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ariza running the offense make baby Jesus cry very hard


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Yes,Landry.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Ariza has more turnovers than the whole Hornets team!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We need a basket now. Scola Landry Battier(clutch) Lowry Brooks those are the guys I trust to get it.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Anmd there goes Landry hopefully not the game though..........


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Play small for last possession and three point play?????
Or early basket???????????

Hopefully they go for an early basket


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

And thats the game.....


there is always one quarter where we struggle offensively.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Interesting gotta foul. Even one FT puts the game beyond our reach.
Not sure why they didnt go for a three.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Game over. Ariza lost it for us with his horrible play.
We were up by 6 points, Adelmans late game bad decisions to put Ariza back in, They get 10-0.:bowen:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn bad loss.
Won the first three quarters admittadely only by 2 points each time then got destroyed in the last.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We might be out of the 8 by the time we play our next game if results go accordingly


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

My hatred for Ariza is off the charts. I never thought anyone can piss me off more than Mike James did, or Rafer at times but this is just insane. 

I want him off this team.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ugh terrible loss. We lead the game for probably 95% of it, then in the last 2 mins we fall apart and blow a 7 point lead. Nice


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

It's SO hard to believe I will say that,
.
..
...
....
.....
......
.......
........
.........
..........
...........
............
.............
..............
...............
................
.................
..................
...................
....................
but I wish we have T-mac in the last 2 min.:thinking2:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

OneBadLT123 said:


> My hatred for Ariza is off the charts. I never thought anyone can piss me off more than Mike James did, or Rafer at times but this is just insane.
> 
> I want him off this team.


 whats funny is i kept thinking while watching the game that ariza(the laker version!) is exactly the mold of player the hornets need... but last night he forced the issue somethin awful and took the ball out of aaron brooks hands which was extremely counter productive.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I want Iggy.


----------

